
MacBook Pro 16-Inch - daveytea
https://www.apple.com/macbook-pro-16/
======
java-man
Hardware ESC button. A major improvement!

Still, I would rather prefer a row of standard functional keys. You want a
touch bar? Place it over the F keys, there is plenty of space on 16" model.

Page Up/Page Down and Home/End would have been also nice.

------
speedgoose
The screen is disappointing to me. Sure it has a high resolution but it's not
oled, only 60Hz, and still doesn't support touch inputs.

~~~
zepto
Touch inputs aside, have you actually compared it to other screens?

~~~
speedgoose
You don't need to compare it to anything when the specifications says 60Hz or
no oled.

~~~
zepto
Is OLED somehow better than the LCD they have chosen for professional work?

My understanding is that the color reproduction from these high gamut LCD’s is
more accurate than that from OLED.

~~~
speedgoose
That's probably true, maybe some customers prefer more accurate colours.
Personally I prefer higher contrast or a smooth display (I don't think a
laptop oled display with 120hz or more exists yet).

